# Poor pearl had to go to the vet as she got the runs



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what do you all do when they get them runs? Do you give pepto if so how much or immodium? need to know for future what to have on hand?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Usually fasting for awhile or feeding pure pumpkin or yam purée helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Usually fasting for awhile or feeding pure pumpkin or yam purée helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


how much pumpkin?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They don't need much, about a teaspoon or so. You can always give boiled chicken and rice. That's what I do. 

Did she eat something that didn't agree with her? 
Poor Pearl, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Pepto has aspirin in it. Watch the doseage---I don't know if dogs can tolerate aspirin. What caused the diarrhea? Is Pearl better now? I usually watch for a day, and if dogs are not better, off to the vet. IF there is blood or lots of mucus in the stool, and the dog acts sick, then I don't wait.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I offer about a teaspoon, maybe a bit more. Odie loves it! If you can't find pumpkin, try looking for 100% yam baby food. When you offer her regular food again, just make sure it's a small amount to see how she does with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> Pepto has aspirin in it. Watch the doseage---I don't know if dogs can tolerate aspirin. What caused the diarrhea? Is Pearl better now? I usually watch for a day, and if dogs are not better, off to the vet. IF there is blood or lots of mucus in the stool, and the dog acts sick, then I don't wait.


i took her to the vet as i think i over did it on the nupro supplement a little to much with her stool came out good and the next thing i knew she had the runs all within the same poop


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What did the vet say/or do? Hopefully Pearl is better now.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

She ran a fecal test and gave her antiobiotics she's constipated now i have to give her some pumpkin to get her to poop


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww poor little pearl,fingers crossed she's back to 100% soon 


X


----------

